# Gan Air M and Monster Go Review



## MarkA64 (Jun 21, 2020)

I was graciously invited to review these two cubes by a Gan employee on here I believe he was. I've loved both of them upon receiving them and there is some serious main potential here! I love them and here I will review and describe them and their differences as well as compare them to some other cubes. 

*Overview: Gan Air M*
Let's start with this. We have a very lightweight cute reminiscent of the Gan XS (with the same tensioning system) but this time we have much better cornercutting and what seems to be a smoother, crispier feel. With the same effortless turning, we have a very fast cube. OOTB, it is very stable and has the description I described. I don't really see the need of changing the tensions or lubing it because it is just perfect to me right now and I don't want to affect that. 

I can turn much faster on this cube than I could on the XS, no matter the tensions that I tried on the XS. It just feels better!

*Overview: Monster Go Magnetic*
Alright, now we have a heavier weight cube that feels very plush and stable. Some have been saying this is the best Gan release. It is using the yellow version of the newer GES nuts which I think were called the GES+. If you want that heavier feel, this is a great choice! Don't let the lower price tag make you think that it's not as good. That is completely false. As far as what you should get between this and the Air M, you can't go wrong with either. Personally though, if I wanted to experiment with lubes I would go with The Monster, while if I wanted to experience a broad range of tensions, I would go with the Air M. But of course, if you have the extra money there's a reason the Air M is more pricy. 

*Some Solves*
Here are some solves with the cubes.





*Place in the Marketplace*
I think the Monster Go, being the lowest priced cube Gan has released, is what would be considered a budget cube for them and therefore fall into the category. But we are in a time where budget cubes are getting a lot better and you can see this with the Meilong M ($7) and the QiYi MS cubes ($8). The Monster Go was designed with starters in mind but it clearly also has a place with fast cubers. Therefore, I would say it fits well into the marketplace even though there are still great cubes for cheaper.

*Air M, better than XS?*
I would say that if you don't mind the fact that you can't change the magnets, it is possibly better than the XS and for a cheaper price. We have yellow (medium) magnets in the edge pieces and clear (strong) magnets in the corners. This is a good mix for me. I personally think it's not a big deal that you can't change the magnet strength on this specific cube. 

*Final Words*
The stickerless version of the Gan XS had cornercutting issues for a lot of the models and this was a known problem. The Air M has fixed that. I just want to say that I'm sure others will love these new models a lot. 

I see it being very reliable in future competitions for me!

Thanks and happy cubing!


----------



## Zubin Park (Jun 21, 2020)

Nice review man! Very informative while concise.


----------

